#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai to english please

## taxexile

Can someone please give me the english equivalents of the following two thai phrases

Waa tair waa.

Nan nai gor nai nai.

Even thais with fluent english have been unable to come up with the english equivalents.

Thank you.

----------


## Neverna

I think "Waa tair waa" = by the way  (ว่าแต่ว่า)

----------


## toddaniels

Man, that "karaoke Thai" leaves a lot to be desired!!
Be that as it may...

The first one "Waa tair waa";
 ว่าแต่ว่า

I was unable to find your Nan nai gor nai nai. I think you misspelled it as I did find;
 ไหน ๆ ก็ไหน ๆ 

Googling it seems to show that it came from a Thai song (not all that uncommon with Thai slang really).

That's the best I can do.

----------


## Dillinger

What part of Thai to English translation dont you kow jai Todd ?

----------


## taxexile

Thanks neverna and toddaniels

I dont have a thai keyboard so have to use english letters, but you got the meaning even with my nan/nai typo so it cant be 
as bad as you make out.
Ive bookmarked those webpages too, they should come in useful

Nai nai gor nai nai is a fairly common figure of speech, i hear it fairly frequently on the radio, tv and in everyday speech, i dont think it is slang taken from a song.

----------


## richie22

> Thanks neverna and toddaniels
> 
> I dont have a thai keyboard so have to use english letters, but you got the meaning even with my nan/nai typo so it cant be 
> as bad as you make out.
> Ive bookmarked those webpages too, they should come in useful
> 
> Nai nai gor nai nai is a fairly common figure of speech, i hear it fairly frequently on the radio, tv and in everyday speech, i dont think it is slang taken from a song.



Use this one,comes in very handy for the GF

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Thai Keyboard

----------


## taxexile

Thanks richie 22

----------


## toddaniels

No, it's not near as bad as I made it out to be.. They were two commonly said phrases. Often times "stand alone" stuff like that is hard to make out because in Thai context is everything. That's why when posters rip Facebook comments or other things off social media sites and ask for translation it's hard to come up with real accurate stuff, because only the person it was intended for and the original writer know the real context.  

I do beg to differ though.  It appears ไหนไหนก็ไหนไหน is the title of not one but two songs..

One by the Issan band; "ปอยฝ้าย มาลัยพร"



And this one by the alleged "rock" band called; "So Cool"



I endured part of the So Cool song to see if it wasn't a "speed metal" rip of the original ปอยฝ้าย song, but it doesn't appear to be. Then again I could only stand to listen to a little of it...  

Now I'm not saying that phrase wasn't in use before these songs, only that almost ALL Thai slangy or catchy phrases make it into their music OR catchy music lyrics come into popularity as Thai slang phrases.  

As an example; the term ชิมิ ชิมิ came originally from the song by the marginally talented group of thai-gurls called "บลูเบอร์รี่ อาร์สยาม" (Blueberry are Siam), and just a few years ago (when that song got played to death) was the "cutesy" way almost every Thai gurl said ใช่ไหม..



In other news; that "Thai-language dot com" site is a good resource for lookin up stuff and learning thai too..  However, to get the most out of the site, go into "site settings" on the middle right and scroll down until you see the tab which is labeled "Content". There are two boxes you can put checks in that say "enable racy content", and "enable gay content". That's when you get slang, as it turns the filters off. 

Good luck,

----------


## Chopin99

> I think "Waa tair waa" = by the way  (ว่าแต่ว่า)



Waa tair waa >>> is quite common... i myself often use it

and seem that "by the way" matches it the best (as far as I can think of)


Nai nai kor nai nai...... is kind of an idiom...
i cant think of any english word that matches it






Btw, i dont even know that these 2 words are in songs...
although, i recall that use them a million times

----------


## Neverna

> Nai nai kor nai nai...... is kind of an idiom...
> i cant think of any english word that matches it


How about**: 'anyway'. For example: "Were here anyway, so we might as well [go in/eat/see a movie/visit uncle somchai]"




> Btw, i dont even know that these 2 words are in songs...
> although, i recall that use them a million times


wa tae wa - ว่าแต่ว่า - 1m9s



ไหนๆก็ไหนๆ - nai nai gor nai nai

----------


## toddaniels

This video by Adam Bradshaw explains ไหนไหนก็ไหนไหน Seeing as he makes his living teaching English to Thais, the video is in Thai and explained in English.  If you can't understand Thai you might not get that much outta it..

----------


## hojopotatoes

Sounds something like 'Since we're here' or 'Where we are is where we are.' 

Since we're here, I may as well do it.

We are where we are so what the hell.

----------


## angels1989

แล้วแต่ละกัน ขอเวาอยู่ข้างบนเขาก่อน พอสักพักให้เขาอยู่ข้างบนน่ลจะดี  :Smile:

----------


## marybelleaustins

I believe Google translate can help you with that.. Love to learn Thai language too soon  :Wink:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Are you a real person or a spasticated robot?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Waa tair waa.


_whatever_




> Nan nai gor nai nai.


_what will be will be_
(It has happened already, you can't do anything about it, relax, man...  :Smile: )

But, they are not concrete words per se, just slangish phrases...  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Sorry to take exception to your answers Bettyboo but;

ว่าแต่ว่า & ไหน ๆ ก็ไหน ๆ are NOT just "slangish phrases". Those phrases have been in use possibly as long as thaiz have been speakin' thai... They also carry "concrete" meanings and there isn't a lotta latitude on morphing the meaning via context either.. Seeing as the meaning of both were posted previously I won't beat a dead whore, err horse :Smile: 

One last thing, "what will be will be" has NOTHING to do with either phrase. The mind-numbing song "Que Sera, Sera" they play on the teli they translate "whatever will be will be" as อะไรจะเกิดมันก็ต้องเกิด.

That's 0 for 3. Good try though :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

